# Website



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So I was really bored yesterday and made a website. Now mind you that I only had an hour and a half because I had a wedding to go to. But check it out and tell me what it needs. I am sure it needs alot of help. Dont mind the pictures in the photo gallery they are just what I had on my camera and phone I know I need to get better pictures of the does and more recent pictures of the buck.

http://cgkboergoats.webs.com/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks great! Especially for just an hour and a half! Signed your guestbook!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks kylee I still have some work to do but its coming along......I need to up date those pictures pretty bad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

site looks nice 

would suggest you put where you are located on your home page instead of just hidden on the about us page.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good point I have already changed it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you Toth and everyone I just want it to look good so if anyone else has any pointers let me know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course as you develop the site having individual pages or at least little bios on each doe/buck/wether is nice. Especially if you start breeding and selling.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK once I get better pictures I plan on doing that and then once I have kids forsale I will make a forsale page.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Toth and everyone I just want it to look good so if anyone else has any pointers let me know.


 Your welcome..... :thumb: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice, and your nieces are just too cute  How old are they? I love the babies in the pic, their color shows personality 

I need to make a website, but haven't had a chance to look into it. Not sure a free site can give me what I want  I want one for the goats, but also for my pictures <horses>. I actually wouldn't mind learning how to photograph goats, maybe do some stuff locally, especially if any local breeders need pictures/conformation pictures. I think it could be fun since I know how to do horse conformation pics...of course goats I'd have to lay down on the ground to get on their level LOL


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I like it, looks nice and I am envious of your pastures and green grass.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hoosier Thank you, Taylor is 14 and Kerigan is 9.....I must say 14 is not a fun age I now know kinda what I put my mom threw at that age. 

Mistyblue, Thank you and yes I am grateful for all the green grass we have here I dont know what I would do living in the sand.


----------

